# Different things/less crowded things to do in Banff, Jasper, area



## talkamotta (Aug 16, 2011)

Im at work now and life is not good.  So I got on Tugs for escape.  We got back from our trip at Banff Gate.  Ive been there before but Jeff hadnt.  I told him it was rustic but that place is a jewel. (Didnt miss internet, cell phones and the tv selection was poor) So lots of time on the deck.  I was able to get 2 weeks back to back so we had more time to explore.  We put over 3600 miles on the car from Salt Lake to Canada.  

I had seen Lake Louise, Johnston Falls and my favorite lake of all time Moraine Lake but of course we went again and Jeff hadnt been to this area before.  We saw many things and some things I hadnt seen before.  

For those of us that have been up there and will return a list of the not so common places would be nice. 

On 93a (I think) on the way up to Jasper, there is Athabasca Falls which is crowded but we went to Angel Glacier which flows from the mouth Mount Edith Cavell.  The hike was easy and not crowded.  You can walk right up to the lake and the glacier is right there.  Google it.  

Bow Lake- There is a nice hike that takes you around the lake to the Glacier, That wasnt crowded either. 

Lake Minniwanka was nice to spend a day or two.  There was always wild life each time we went there.  

We tried to do some hikes in Kanaskis one day but there were lots of bear warnings.  When we left to go home we drove down thru Kanaskis and saw a grizzly bear by the side of the road.  We saw bears 5 different times, mountain goats, longhorn sheep and alot of deer.  

All together we went thru 6 National Parks and saw so many beautiful things.  I cant wait to go back.  Canadians really take good care of thier parks and have so much pride.  

What less crowded places have you been to?


----------



## Janette (Aug 17, 2011)

We were very impressed with Canadian parks. The Canadian Rockies are truly majestic. This was our first trip so we did the normal things. We also stayed off of trails where there were bear warnings.


----------



## Laurie (Aug 17, 2011)

Great thread, because I'd love to go back, and it'd be great to have more places in mind we haven't seen already. I hope people will keep adding to this.

One place we enjoyed which wasn't too crowded comparatively: up to the pretty Grassi Lakes above Canmore, on the trail with the steps, and then up a bit further to the petroglyphs. The petroglyphs weren't so impressive but the views were great.
http://www.trailpeak.com/trail-Grassi-Lakes-Trail-near-Canmore-AB-6066

I loved Bow Lake as well, we started around the trail to the glacier but it was really pouring so cut it short (it did rain about every day). I think we were the only people there. Trail access was easy as I recall, just off the main road, and the views of this glacier were absolutely gorgeous.

Angel Glacier sounds beautiful and next time we'll go there, on our way all the way to Jasper - which we didn't quite make it to last time because we stopped so often on the way up.


----------



## jlwquilter (Aug 17, 2011)

We got back a month ago. Loved the area.

We did the glacier walk - 3+ hours actually hiking on the glacier. For the same price as the snowcoach ride, it was so much more impressive and we learned alot more too. We had maybe 15 in our group but it didn;t feel crowded.

We also did the Lake O-Hara bus and hike. Since the bus only takes a limited number of people a day, it's not crowded at all.

And we did the Grassi Lakes hike too. Not crowded at all. We watched some moutain climbers for a bit before heading back down.

I actually wasn't impressed at all with Banff Gate Mountain Resort but it was sufficient for the job.


----------



## fishingguy (Aug 17, 2011)

*Canadians should be proud of their resource!*

We were in the Banff area a couple years ago, and got to do some primo fly fishing.  The cutthroat and rainbow trout fishing is superb and about as far away from crowds as you can get. Walking and wading definately puts you up close and personal with mother nature -- and you don't seem to mind the crowds nearly as much afterwards.

It was a about a 2 hour drive each way from Banff or Canmore, but was through some of the most pristine landscapes in Alberta. Wildlife was everywhere along the way; bear, eagles, moose, elk, deer, sheep, wolves, coyotes and goats. We ended up fishing the watershed on the Highwood, Crowsnest and Livingstone Rivers.  That was one of the most memorable and picturesque trips we've ever made


----------



## RIMike (Aug 17, 2011)

*Encourage anyone who is going to Canada*

I love the Canadian Rockies and I would ask a favor...if you have are going/have gone recently to Banff or anywhere in the Canadian Rockies I would encourage you to write up your trip with a Resort Review.  Canada in particular does not have many reviews of the resorts on Tug2 as say compared to Orlando or Hawaii. So if you enjoyed your time there, share the experience of the resort with us please.

RIMIke


----------

